# jbj bubble counter fittings??



## btimmer30 (Nov 23, 2008)

what kind of interface does the JBJ bubble counter use on the input side. I am using one on my co2 setup and I need to know what kind of thread it is so I can attach it with a fitting. Is it 1/8 NPT? My needle valve has 10-32 outlet thread, and I couldn't find any fitting that goes from male 10-32 to male 1/8 NPT. I found a fitting for 10-32 to 3/8-24, is that what the thread on the bubble counter is?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

btimmer30 said:


> what kind of interface does the JBJ bubble counter use on the input side. I am using one on my co2 setup and I need to know what kind of thread it is so I can attach it with a fitting. Is it 1/8 NPT? My needle valve has 10-32 outlet thread, and I couldn't find any fitting that goes from male 10-32 to male 1/8 NPT. I found a fitting for 10-32 to 3/8-24, is that what the thread on the bubble counter is?


so i'm guessing you have the fabco needle valve. jbj bubble counters are 1/8" npt. so either you'll have to buy multiple fittings to convert or just don't use the bubble counter. for the fabco you can buy a hose barb that fits 10-32 and just run that to an inline bubble counter. no need for the jbj.


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Try looking at www.clippard.com They have all kinds of small, odd ball fittings


----------



## dssloco (Mar 30, 2005)

Use this part GRAINGER MALE CONN #2G505 ON CATALOG PAGE #4107


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

Most all standard US Regulator has 1/8 npt, 1/4 npt, 1/2 npt 
The JBJ Bubble Counter is 1/8 npt
Does your Needle valve have a MNPT 10/32 {Clippard Needle Valve has a 10/32 MNPT}

http://www.clippard.com/store/display_details.asp?sku=2CPF-PKG


----------

